# DREAM: Fight for Japan Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The next DREAM card is this weekend, a few hours after UFC 130 (late Sat. night/early Sun. morning). If you want a chance to pick the winners to earn credits this is your thread. Just send me a pm with the 9 winners from the fights below (before the show begins) and whoever gets the most right wins 500,000 credits. If someone gets all 9 right they win a million credits instead. The first round of the BW grand prix is included, but not the second round because we won't know the participants before the show.


Here's the card:


> Shinya Aoki vs. Rich Clementi
> Katsunori Kikuno vs. Daisuke Nakamura
> Akiyo "Wicky" Nishiura vs. Caol Uno
> Takeshi Inoue vs. Koichiro Matsumoto
> ...



Picks received from

kantowrestler
SmackyBear
St.Paul Guy
Bknmax
Toroian
UFC_OWNS
dudeabides
BobbyCooper


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Easy Credits^^ Thanks Dude


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Too bad Dream may not last long enough to have a championship created for this.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Easy Credits^^ Thanks Dude


No problemo, thank Spoken really who gave them for me to do contests like such. But credits just are just for betting with and they get people signed up, the real fun is in the competition and trying to better than your fellow mmaf'ers. Feel free to post your picks after the fights have started (2 AM Saturday night) too early and they could be copied. You know or whatever it takes to get the discussion going, I'll be around and on plenty of caffeine.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I have church the next morning to unfortunately I'll have to pass on it. Not to mention my girlfriend can't have boys over that late. Tough breaks of life but it happens unfortunately.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Uyenoyama was replaced in the last fight down on the card because of injury. kantowrestler was the only one who sent picks already, if that change affects his picks he can resend them.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Send me a message on whether I need to resend my picks.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Do we just pick the winner, or do to pick the method of victory too?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Just the winners, wonder if anybody will get the million?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok I'm in. If I play enough pick'ems I'll eventually get blindly lucky and get more than 1 or 2 fights correct...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think things would get lucky in pickem. Do they get a million? The winner is the reason why things are easy.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If anyone wants to play there is still time to send the picks until 2 AM Sunday morning. The fights aren't being aired on HDnet until a week later for some reason, so don't come on this thread if you don't want to see the winners until you watch the show, they will be on here.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im gonna be the first champ at dream like i was for bellator mwahaha


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Bellator and Dream Pickems don't have champions right now. Dream may never have one if that promotion fails relatively soon. Bellator may develop one after Strikeforce folds.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i have dream 17 results guys 

YAMAMOTO ATSUSHI by tko(doctor stoppage) round 1
TOKORO HIDEO by tko round 2
IMANARI MASAKAZU by decision 3-0
Kenji Osawa by decision 2-1 will keep you guys updated


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Results for "DREAM 17" Pick 'em












> Yamamoto def. Y. Nakamura
> Tokoro def. Maeda
> Imanari def. Fujiwara
> Osawa def. Otsuka
> ...


Total Number Right

kantowrestler: 6 of 9 right
SmackyBear: 7 of 9 right
St.Paul Guy: 6 of 9 right
Bknmax: 7 of 9 right
Toroian: 5 of 9 right
UFC_OWNS: 6 of 9 right
BobbyCooper: 6 of 9 right​
Congrats to SmackyBear and Bknmax they win 500,000 credits each for the tie. The easiest picks to make were Aoki, Kikuno & Imanari's wins, with everybody picking them right. The hardest fights to pick were Tokoro and Hansen's wins because only a few people knew those. Imanari and Tokoro both won their 2nd round fights, but those weren't included in the contest. We can pick their fight if you guys want to do it again at their next show in July. Which they are calling 'Dream 17' again. Weird but ah who cares if we get to see it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's possible that Dream isn't counting this in their normal chronology. If it sounds unusual then that's only because it is. Either way I'm looking forward to the Dream event in July.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Just finished watching this 

Awesome Event for Japan!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, and all in the name of fundraising for Japan. Something tells me that Dream just might survive. Though it won't be at that level.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, and all in the name of fundraising for Japan. Something tells me that Dream just might survive. Though it won't be at that level.


Dream 17 is coming up soon :thumbsup:

So don't worry Kanto^^


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, like I said earlier this fight card probably isn't considered part of the Dream numbered events. It is probably more like a UFC fight night. Specifically UFC Fight for the Troops.


----------



## Yingchun (Aug 15, 2011)

If I play enough pick'ems I'll eventually get blindly lucky and get more than 1 or 2 fights correct...Coach outletCoCo Chanel


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe at some point I can work on winning a group pickem at some point. So far I've just won some of the individual pickems. I wonder how this next fight card is going to be in Dream.


----------

